# Knob Creek?



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone have experience with Knob Creek bourbon? How does it compare with Scotch and Irish whiskeys?


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Well as it happens I just bought a bottle of Knob Creek a couple of weeks ago and am enjoying it. I have to be honest though, I am just starting my own foray into whiskies with most of my past imbibing being microbrew beers and rum or tiquila :al I am working my way through the bottle by drinking it differently each time (neat, w/water, rocks, neat from the freezer, etc.) trying to decide how I really like to drink it. I can tell you it is a step up from what I remember of drinking Jack Danials back in High School  Of course many of those memories may be tainted by over endulgence at the time.

Anyway, so far I'm happy with Knob Creek. My main reason for starting with it was a contest they were having a couple months ago that made me aware of the brand and exploring the rich tradition of burbon is interesting.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I hesitate to compare a bourbon to anything but a bourbon. In that regard, I think Knob Creek is pretty good. Lately, though, I've been drinking a lot of Bulliet--darn good and smooth, especially for the price. 

I like bourbon, sctoch, and whiskey all for different reasons. To me, comparing one to the other is kind of like comparing a cabernet to a gewurztraminer--they're both wines, but I like each for very different reasons and drink them under different circumstances.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Anyone have experience with Knob Creek bourbon? How does it compare with Scotch and Irish whiskeys?


It does not compare. Knob Creek is a much darker and richer (not to mention much higher proof) spirit than most Scotch and Irish whiskeys. Knob Creek runs 100 proof where most Scotch and Irish whiskey runs 80 - 85 proof. Taste is also quite different. Knob Creek is a Kentucky Bourbon with a very high corn content in its mash bill. Scotch and Irish have no corn content. I find the Scotch and Irish whiskeys, for the most part, to be lighter and far less intense than Knob Creek. There are some Scottish Single Malts that come close in color and intensity, but you will pay for them. My favorite Scotch Single Malt is the Dalmore Cigar Malt, and I do consider this Scotch Whiskey to be in the same class as a bourbon. However, most of the Scotch blends that I have tried are much milder than the US bourbons and whiskys. That is by no means to imply that they are inferior, not in the least. It is just a matter of what you like and how you like to drink them.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

punch said:


> However, most of the Scotch blends that I have tried are much milder than the US bourbons and whiskys. That is by no means to imply that they are inferior, not in the least. It is just a matter of what you like and how you like to drink them.


Here is my quandry. The wife and I are spending Christmas with her parents in England. My present for her Dad will be a whisky that isn't easy to find in England. Specifically American whiskey.

He enjoys Scotch and Irish whiskey very much. On the rocks I believe. So I've been researching American whiskeys the past few days and have come across a few review sites. There seems to be quite a few quality ones to chose from.

Anyone have any suggestions on what American whiskeys he might like? I refuse to get any shite such as Jack Daniels. Anyway, those mass produced brands are readily available all over the world.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Anyone have experience with Knob Creek bourbon? How does it compare with Scotch and Irish whiskeys?


I've never met a bourbon that I didn't like, and Knob Creek is a good one. I personally think bourbon goes better with a cigar than anything this side of a good anejo rum. I've had plenty of scotch and irish, but I like supporting american distillers (and I DO support them) and like bourbon flavor profiles better.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Knob Creek is my liver's worst nightmare. Very good stuff.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

How is it best to enjoy bourbon, on the rocks or straight? maybe with a little water like I like my scotch?


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

CJupdike said:


> How is it best to enjoy bourbon, on the rocks or straight? maybe with a little water like I like my scotch?


There really is no best way. Straight, on the rocks, Whiskey Sour (my favorite), two shots in a glass of orange juice, whatever trips your trigger. I like Jack Daniels and Jim Beam in Coke. Knob Creek and Bookers usually go down good with ice or mixed into a sour. Wild Turkey goes down good with ice. I like the high proof stuff for efficiency (feel good fast without having to pee all night). Some tastes good just sipping, some goes down good in shots. Try a couple of different brands a couple of different ways and see what you like. Some of the higher proof stuff (Bookers, Bakers, Knob Creek) almost cry out for a bit of water and will overpower all but the stoutest cigars. Others, like the standard Jim Beam taste really good made into bourbon balls (a Christmas favorite around my house). Man, I'm not sure that there is a WRONG way to enjoy boubon! I like drinking the stuff, cooking with it, sniffing it, you name it. Every time I see corn in the store I get a tear in my eye thinking "what a waste. That could have made a really good drink!"

BTW - don't sell Jack Daniels too short either. It is not really a bourbon but Tennessee whiskey. I have boycotted the regular stuff since they wattered it down, but Gentleman Jack is still some of the best Tennessee has to offer. The nice thing about most American bourbons and whiskeys is that they are a very good value. You can try out several inexpensive brands for far less than even one bottle of mediocre single malt scotch will cost you. Even some of the best bourbons go for under $50.00 a bottle, a real deal when compared to some of the better Scotch brands and Cognacs.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

CJupdike said:


> How is it best to enjoy bourbon, on the rocks or straight? maybe with a little water like I like my scotch?


 I like mine neat.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Latley I have been doing my Beam Black with some ice and just a small wedge of key lime straight from the tree in the back yard. Top Notch.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Knob Creek is quite tasty and has a yummier flavor than Scotch or Irish Whiskey. Scotch and Irish Whiskey is more of a developed liking. I like any Bourbon neat, maybe adding an ice cube later on, with a coke or water on the side to cool the burn when needed.

Adding a cube to distilled drinks isn't that bad a thing, most of them are already watered down to get them to 100 or 90 proof as it is...


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

*Woodford Reserve*

Vanishing Ninja can vouch for this small batch bourbon as well, as I understand he is fond of it. Woodford Reserve, in my opinion is a bit better of a drink than Knob Creek, by a smidgen. It should be illegal to mix it with anything but a touch of water and ice. :al


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I started on Bourbon with Knob Creek and it retains a constant presence in my liquor cabinet. 

I have tried many others, some costing 4X the price. I have liked many of the others however I have not yet found a bourbon I would call "better". I would not drink Knob Creek exclusively, but I will keep drinking it. :al

-Matt-


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

If I am mixing, I prefer Maker's Mark. If I am drinking it neat or on the rocks, it is Knob Creek or Woodford Reserve. They are both very good and have a slightly different flavor profile from each other. I have had Booker's and I like it, but I prefer the two mentioned above. Booker's does weigh in at a hefty 125 proof.


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm a Maker's Mark man. Love it on the rocks or mixed with ginger ale. There's a lot of good bourbons out there: Jim Beam's Small Batch Bourbons (Bookers, Bakers, Basil Hayden's, Knob Creek) and there's Woodford Reserve, Noah's Mill, Buffalo Trace, Wild Turkey Rare Breed, etc.

FYI right now Woodford Reserve is Old Forrester just Old Forrester is much cheaper. Woodford Reserve is not bottled or made at Labrot & Graham distillery where it is supposed to be but it is made and bottled at the Old Forrester distillery from Old Forrester barrels. Same bourbon, different bottle.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

G-Man said:


> If I am mixing, I prefer Maker's Mark. If I am drinking it neat or on the rocks, it is Knob Creek or Woodford Reserve. They are both very good and have a slightly different flavor profile from each other. I have had Booker's and I like it, but I prefer the two mentioned above. Booker's does weigh in at a hefty 125 proof.


I agree, Bookers is one stout snort. More than my palate finds comfortable. Makers Mark, Woodford, Knob Creek, Rare Breed, even Gentleman Jack all have their appeal. I wouldn't turn down a tumbler of any of them. I probably only drink a bottle or two per year these days, so I figure if I am only going to drink a little bit, it ought to be the good stuff.

Also, unless I misread the post, someone here had posted that Old Forester and Woodford Reserve are the same thing. They may be made on the same premises, but it takes only a sip to tell the difference. Not, mind you, that for its price, Old Forester is all that bad. It is just fine with a bit of Coke, though I prefer Jack or Turkey.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

*Kentucky Bourbon*

Did anybody know that the regulations for a Kentucky Bourbon are more stringent than that of Scotch or any of the other "brown" liquors?

How about that Bourbon is the only whiskey that gets its color naturally (from the charring of the inside of barrels). Most scotches get it from caramel coloring or they would be clear.

And in order for it to be genuine Kentucky Bourbon the barrel can only be used once which came about because of political pressure from the logging industry.

Also, it has to be a minimum of 51% distilled corn. The rest is a mix of rye and wheat and such.

Lastly, bourbon only took second seat to the scotch prestige because bourbon was mostly knocked out by Prohibition. Therefore, when the ban was lifted and bourbon was produced once more, the batches were really young and extremely strong thus causing people to call it gut rot. Now that we are seeing smaller aged batched come out this great scotch illusion is being challenged.

Yeah, I'm a bourbon man.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Bourbon lovers gotta give Blanton's a try: http://www.blantonsbourbon.com/

Also, for some great info on single malt scotch whiskies go to: maltmadness.com


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

For those of you on Knob Creeks Christmas card list you will have received or will be receiving a $5.00 mail in rebate. :al cheers! With the rebate and my employee discount I got a 750 for about $12.50 or so.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

To be honest, I didn't care for the Knob Creek...didn't impress me as being very smooth...I prefer the Blanton's and the Wild Turkey Rare Breed although I have some Makers Mark and Booker's waiting to be tasted...


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Myself being a bourbon lover, I have to admit a stick goes down much better with scotch. Most bourbons tend to overpower my smoking pleasure. Even better would be to try out a good port if you have a sweeter tooth, but that´s just going right off the point. 

IMHO - Scotch over bourbon.


----------



## mtvtrvlr (Jun 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I've never met a bourbon that I didn't like, and Knob Creek is a good one. I personally think bourbon goes better with a cigar than anything this side of a good anejo rum. I've had plenty of scotch and irish, but I like supporting american distillers (and I DO support them) and like bourbon flavor profiles better.


 I agree, I enjoy scotch also but nothing pairs up as well with a good cigar as bourbon. Jim beam for me, over ice or with ginger ale...and a nice maduro MMMMM


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Maker's Mark is never-fail for me. 

Knob Creek is also excellent, a bit more complex. 

As far as a gift for an Englishman, I'd probably go Maker's Mark because it is an older, more established and more representative brand of the American bourbon craft. 

If you like that, then it's worth trying other Kentucky bourbons.


----------



## JKeats (Dec 11, 1997)

Jeff said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on what American whiskeys he might like? I refuse to get any shite such as Jack Daniels. Anyway, those mass produced brands are readily available all over the world.


if you want true, hard core, traditional American - find yourself a str8 rye whiskey. this was the first kind of whiskey produced in america (George Washington used to make it on his estate).

however, for something more complex, your selection of Knob Creek is a great choice.

i don't see anyone having mentioned Bakers either. i rank Bakers up there with KC. it is quite a smooth and flavorful small-batch.

stay away from Pendleton. in my opinion is no where near KC or Bakers, and is way overpriced.

if you want to go with a compramise between quality and quantity, get yourself one of the giant bottles of Makers Mark at a local Costco (or whatever wearhouse store you have in your neck of the woods). i got myself one of these (can't remember how much it is at the moment, but it's like 3x the size of the bottles you get normally) for 30 some odd bucks. it's my everyday drink whereas the KC is what i currently have on hand for special occasions.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Kentucky Bourbon*



FunkyPorcini said:


> Did anybody know that the regulations for a Kentucky Bourbon are more stringent than that of Scotch or any of the other "brown" liquors?
> 
> How about that Bourbon is the only whiskey that gets its color naturally (from the charring of the inside of barrels). Most scotches get it from caramel coloring or they would be clear.
> 
> ...


FYI:

I saw a show on the discovery channel about distilleries not too long ago. They wwere saying that most Scotch whiskey is aged in the USED charred white oak barrels that they get from American distillers. That's why you don't see American distilleries throwing out the barrels.....they sell them to the Scotch distillers.

(Sherry casks wwere also used, but the cost/scarcity of them made it difficult to keep up with demand.....hence the switch to charred American white oak casks).

The Scotch makers use these barrels because they have just the right amount of charring left in them to produce the desired color/flavor, and allow the Scotch to breathe "just right"

According to the show, most bottles of Scotch have a 'lil bit of Dixie in them!! :al


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Kentucky Bourbon*



Uniputt said:


> FYI:
> 
> I saw a show on the discovery channel about distilleries not too long ago. They wwere saying that most Scotch whiskey is aged in the USED charred white oak barrels that they get from American distillers. That's why you don't see American distilleries throwing out the barrels.....they sell them to the Scotch distillers.
> 
> ...


i believe that was on the history channel. modern marvels: distilleries.

really cool show. saw it a long time ago then saw it again recently and tivoed it. it's really interesting to learn about all the different spirits and how they're made.


----------



## JKeats (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Kentucky Bourbon*



al two said:


> i believe that was on the history channel. modern marvels: distilleries.
> 
> really cool show. saw it a long time ago then saw it again recently and tivoed it. it's really interesting to learn about all the different spirits and how they're made.


you are correct. it actually ticked me off. i missed the first 5 minutes and wanted to replayTV it so i could burn a DVD. well, the history chan apparently doesn't mind reruning the various other Modern Marvel's over and over and over and over again... with the cingular exception of the distilleries episode! what's up with that?! LOL


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Kentucky Bourbon*



JKeats said:


> you are correct. it actually ticked me off. i missed the first 5 minutes and wanted to replayTV it so i could burn a DVD. well, the history chan apparently doesn't mind reruning the various other Modern Marvel's over and over and over and over again... with the cingular exception of the distilleries episode! what's up with that?! LOL


haha, yeah it was a good couple of months before i found it again. but just as good, afterwards they did a modern marvels on brewing. explaining the history and showing the small homey breweries all the way up to budweiser and the ungodly amount of gallons of beer they can produce.


----------

